# swell.gr:Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 Paint Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi again,

About a 2 week ago, a Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 was booked for paint correction.

During inspection upon arrival the car was diagnosed with big swirl problem and many RDS.

So I decided to firstly correct swirls and RDS (after claying with Race Glaze Poly Clay and CG Speed Wipe as clay lube) with the combination of a DA Polisher (Krauss DB-5800 S) and a combo of Menzerna PO 203 S and CG 5" MICRO CUT MICROFIBER COMPOUNDING PAD which gave me a good correction.

Then, for the finessing step I used the rotary polisher with a combo of PO 85 RD and a CG HEX Logic White polishing Pad which gave a nice glow to the colour.

For LSP product I chose CG's new BlacLight which is really easy to use with the help of a DA polisher (DA Krauss DB-5800 S ) and CG HEX Logic Black finishing pad.

Finally, 2 coat of Race Glaze Signature 55 Wax was selected to top the BlackLight.

So, following are some photos of the car, before, afters and shots under the daylight.
*

50/50* Pass with Menzerna PO203s and CG 5" MICRO CUT MICROFIBER COMPOUNDING PAD and DA Krauss DB-5800 S





































*Before and After*



















*Final Shots:


















































































































**Under Daylight:*
*









































Thanks mike 
*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnaround and really glossy finish! Fantastic job mike :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great job from a Greek Pro Detailer!!!!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Stunning results mike!:argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome mate.. once more..:wave::wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there matey.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I ve seen many projects from mike. 
This guy is a true artist and one of a kind specially in Greece. His works look amazing. 
Besides that he is always willing to help any customer for a DIY job and a great guy. 
Thumbs up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice...


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

loving the shiny bella


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Mike! Let me know when you're ready to get some Wolf's in your life ! Heading to Corfu in August are you anywhere close??


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work Mike! Let me know when you're ready to get some Wolf's in your life ! Heading to Corfu in August are you anywhere close??


I need some wolfs. Just make it fast Jesse.

Nice job Mike.

Greeks do it Better


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

You could just dive into that deep blue paintwork. :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work Mike! Let me know when you're ready to get some Wolf's in your life ! Heading to Corfu in August are you anywhere close??


Hi Jese :wave: 
thank you for your interest, I will not be near Corfu in August, we will contact you soon as you know because I am interested in your products :thumb:


----------

